# Nu-Scents



## candice19 (Nov 11, 2010)

Has anyone purchased from Nu-Scents before?  Care to share your experience?

Some of the FOs look interesting, but they have 4 oz minimums unless I want to continually purchase sample packs.

Thanks!


----------



## cwarren (Nov 11, 2010)

Candice ck this out

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... hp?t=20956


----------



## candice19 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link - Peak is one of my favs, too.

I'm actually inquiring about Nu-Scents, though.  Any experience with them?


----------

